
'Get ready for an explosion' in Bitcoin as Wall St spend their bonus checks - koolba
http://www.businessinsider.com/bitcoin-price-explosion-wall-street-spends-bonuses-2018-1
======
mpweiher
Why would people with (presumably) financial savvy want to be the marks in
this particular ponzi scheme?

~~~
googletazer
Ask Novogratz

